# **Due December 2012 Babies **



## RainBooBaby

Hi Ladies

Well i got my BFP yesterday on a IC and then took a Tesco test this morning which showed that i'm 100% PREGNANT :D

So i have worked out from my dates etc.. that i'm Due

December 1st :D

Who else wants to Join me in what has been a very long road for me :)

xx


----------



## ad_astra

You're probably one of the first here with December due date! Congrats


----------



## linzay55

I think I'm due November 30th or December 1st, I spotted before real period so I'm not sure which day to count. But I'll have a C section a little earlier that those dates so I'm about the same. Seems like a long time!!


----------



## corrie anne

Awe, congrats ladies. I was due December 4th last year but little man wanted to come in October. Congrats again.


----------



## mummy1985

I'm due November 28th but I think I will be put back until December 1st as I ov late. Won't know for sure until my 12 week scan, but I'll hedge my bets between Nov and Dec threads, don't want to be the last one left in Nov!!

Oh and congratulations!


----------



## schnoogles

Congratulations!!! I'm due on December 1st as well! How are you feeling? I found out on Saturday and it's not really sunk in yet! It's so exciting! X


----------



## crancherry

Ok...wasn't sure whether to dip my toe in the pool or not, but...

Got two VERY faint BFPs this morning at 10dpo...tentative due date of Dec. 7th...

I know it's super early so going to retest in a day or two and see if it gets darker. Hoping this one sticks! [-o&lt;

Congrats to the other ladies :thumbup:


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies! Im super excited to be joining you here.:happydance:
I got my :bfp: today at 10 DPO. Still cautious till I confirm with a better test but theres no denying that theres a solid pink line on my IC thats gotten darker the last few days. Ill post picutres tonight and intro myself and DH!!
Have a fantastic Monday... I am :happydance::cloud9::thumbup:


----------



## horseypants

Hi ladies! I'm due December 3 :).


----------



## edithmedior

I am due on Nov 28


----------



## lovelychic

Hi ladies... im so excited I got my BFP today!!! Im due December 5th


----------



## JaneSharon86

Hi girls :)

According to NHS pregnancy calculator I'm due on 4th December. Hoping for a little sticky bean! Can't believe it's actually happening :)


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies! first of all i want to say i was a naughty girl today and made another account the one that started this thread as i was scared to let everyone know it was me pregnant cos i'm so scared since we have lost 3 before.

But after talking with hubby and my parents i have jumped in and changed everything so now i'm here and i taking over this thread which was me anyway lol

I just want to say a massive congrats to everyone its so exciting and i cant believe i'm here with u all!!!

xx


----------



## smokey

Im due December 7th although if its anything like my son then it will be 2 weeks late :)


----------



## ttc_lolly

I'm due December 4th :)

We have set up a December Snowflakes buddy up & chat page for all us Christmas mama's to be :yipee: click the link at the bottom of my siggy! x


----------



## ducky1502

Definately come and join our group in the group chat section :)


----------



## urchin

wow! Christmas babes already - how fabulous xxx


----------



## medic76097

Confirmed with a FR Digital!! Im pregnant for sure ;) lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7772.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vanmaare

I'm also due Nov. 28!


----------



## All crossed

Been testing over the weekend and my test line has got darker . Soooo excited to join you ladies once again with an edd if December 5th. Praying this one sticks! X


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. I'm due in december too. My edd is december 9th. Will obviously change slightly after 12 week scan. After 2 chemicals I'm praying this one sticks.


----------



## debbieanne30

This is my 4th baby, I already have 3 girls, aged from 14yrs , 13yrs and 10 yrs, its been ten years since I have been expecting. It came as a very happy surprise


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I'm due 23rd Dec (so hoping baby comes a week early!). A bit anxious as previous pregnancies ended in miscarriage but hoping we have caught the cause!


----------



## brittybird

I'm due December 3rd; and this baby better stick this time lol.


----------



## benandbean

Hi ladies I'm due 28th dec with bambino number 2! Yippee xx congrats to the other December ladies xx


----------



## Phoenix81

Hi ladies,

Congrats to all! I have been hovering around this site for a while and haven't really had the courage to post that much. I am due dec 27th. I am very anxious about it all after a missed miscarriage last oct at 7 weeks 6 days. Hoping this little one sticks around.


----------



## miss cakes

hi im due around the 4th december this is my fourth one and quite the surprise! lol


----------



## Promisemynelm

Hey ladies I found out two weeks ago and im due.dec 2
yay! Cant wait to hold my baby this is my first time being
Pregnant


----------



## Joralyn

At first I estimated my due date to be around the 12th. But doc says it looks earlier than that, so it could be the 24th. My first was 2 weeks early, so the nursery needs to be finished no later than Thanksgiving! Lol.


----------



## mrstrouble

I'm due December 23rd!!!


----------



## margiegirl

I am due Dec 2nd 2012 but i was a week early with my first son he is now 7 yrs old so i prob will be early with this one as well! I would like to have a pregnancy buddie that i can go over symptoms with :)


----------



## Anamoly

Found out about a week ago... kind of a surprise, we weren't trying, but we weren't NOT trying. Looks like I'm due December 18th. It's my first pregnancy so all of this nausea, soreness and generally feeling like I've been hit by a truck is new to me... and I dislike it! At least I know why though, all worth it in the long run. Good to meet you all!


----------



## margiegirl

well i had my first scam may 4th and i guess im not as far along as i thought, :( but its ok shes heathly (fingers crossed its a girl) but my new due date is 12/12/12 :) not 12/2/12 they said that my LMP was wrong but i know when i had it last but idk lol so anyways i am now 9 weeks as of today i posted my scan pic as my main pic, i havent had enough posts to put it in the post itself :) have a great day ladies


----------



## Sibylia

I'm due December 7th with my first. Got my second scan on Tuesday and really looking forward to it!


----------



## margiegirl

new due date again lol off by one day 12/11/12 i still know i am prob going to be early tho i hope


----------



## KeriEloise

*Hello ladies, 
Firstly congratulations to you all  
Found out i was pregnant 6 weeks ago and they have been the hardest 6 weeks of my life! 
Due on 25th December. So very excited... just scared and feeling very lonely at the moment as all my friend are 300 miles away  

Hope everyone is okay *


----------



## kiwii

Due closer to the end of December, the 22nd. Where are all the Christmas baby mamas? Looking for some ladies to keep in touch with, on here, tumblr, Facebook, text, e-mail etc.. Whatever is easy. Just would like to share experiences and have a buddy along for our journey.


----------



## KeriEloise

im due on the 25th,,, christmas is definately going to be a scary but excitable one this year! 
I hope your pregnancy is going okay and not too much sickness :D 

X



kiwii said:


> Due closer to the end of December, the 22nd. Where are all the Christmas baby mamas? Looking for some ladies to keep in touch with, on here, tumblr, Facebook, text, e-mail etc.. Whatever is easy. Just would like to share experiences and have a buddy along for our journey.


----------



## kiwii

KeriEloise said:


> im due on the 25th,,, christmas is definately going to be a scary but excitable one this year!
> I hope your pregnancy is going okay and not too much sickness :D
> 
> X
> 
> 
> 
> kiwii said:
> 
> 
> Due closer to the end of December, the 22nd. Where are all the Christmas baby mamas? Looking for some ladies to keep in touch with, on here, tumblr, Facebook, text, e-mail etc.. Whatever is easy. Just would like to share experiences and have a buddy along for our journey.Click to expand...


Aww :) Oh I know and I'm so paranoid about getting snowed in and being in labor! Hahah. So far so good, started off feeling not so hot but in this 10th week, I've felt great! How is yours coming along?


----------



## KeriEloise

Oh yes I know the feeling ! Im hoping its slightly early as im still expecting my xmas dinner! 
everything is going well at the moment I had a scan at 8 wk because of mild cramping and history of m/c but since then I can safely say ive been alot less relaxed :) 
surely only a few weeks until your 12 week scan ? 

The only down side is feeling a tad lonely. I have a very supportive partner.. but just not the same as a girlie to whine too about the littlest of things eh! ? 

:)

x


----------



## FirstBabyC

Aw Kiwii I just looked at your profile and you got married the day before us :) missed out on that random October heatwave by a week hey! We had our 12 week scan today so feeling really great due december 14th though the baby measured 6.3cm which I think is much over the 12 week mark but they still put down dec 14th :)


----------



## FirstBabyC

ok just saw your in America so probably have no idea what I meant about the British heatwave the week before our weekend ha!


----------



## kiwii

That's so cool! We are on the same schedule I guess with marriage and babies lol. Haha that's funny because we had a big heatwave the weekend of our wedding, so I didn't think anything of it! It rained every weekend in October except for ours! It was great. I love your scan pic, glad it went well. I am still waiting to schedule mine as tomorrow starts my 11 weeks but I feel that I am truly right on or not that far along, so I wanted to wait until next week.


----------



## rocky777

Hi Ladies

I'm due on 10th December (had several scans already due to some bleeding, but all is looking fine fingers crossed)

There's going to be a lot of new babies just in time for Christmas!!


----------

